# Mirrors for F150



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a 2020 F150 That i want tp put power towing Mirrors on. My question is this my truck original power mirrors does not have turn signals on them. The ones i want to buy does. Its an eight pin plug. Will the turn signals work? Thanks


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I imagine you'd have to hunt down the wiring diagram from the service manual to be sure, but I'll take a long shot that one of the pins is for the signals. Manufacturers are doing everything they can to reduce production costs and having standardized wiring harnesses is often one way. A meter or circuit pen light would be my first test. Are the new mirrors power extendable as well? There might be a pin for that too but you might be lacking the switch. Adding stuff on vehicles with BCM controllers isn't as easy as it used to be.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Ask that question here. Someone for sure would have done this mod:






Ford F150 Forum - Community of Ford Truck Fans


The premier site for Ford F-150 truck enthusiasts



www.f150forum.com


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

The usual factory practice was to make only a minimum number of different wiring harnesses. So chances are quite high that your mirrors will not only be bolt on but plug and play as well. If not you'll need to spider-man the extra wires. Doable but a true PITA. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Odds are, if they're an option on the truck, the harness in the door is pre-wired for them.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

My 2014 F150 STX (pretty low level trim) has all the connections for turn signals and mirror extension wired to the mirror plug.


----------

